# Configuration réseau mac / freebox



## Audacy (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'essaye de regler un pb de config sur 2 postes mac de mon réseau : 
- Freebox configurer en DHCP
- Postes PC 
- Postes Mac (imac 24' & book pro)

J'avais un pb d'adresses IP fantome mac que j'ai réglé en attribuant des ip fixes au mac. Mais la config réseau des 2 postes mac n'est pas encore bien stable & se caractérise par une instabilité des connections aux services mails quelque soit le client mail choisit (mail, thunderbird, ...)

En gros, des qu'un des 2 Mac est se connecte alors que le premier est déjà connecté au service mail, cela bloc l'ensemble des requetes mails des 2 mac & perturbe aussi le processus mail sur les PC. (Que les comptes mails soit sur un serveur mail identique ou séparé en IMAP).

Si quelqu'un à une idée. Merci d'avance


----------



## patple (13 Mars 2008)

Audacy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaye de regler un pb de config sur 2 postes mac de mon réseau :
> - Freebox configurer en DHCP
> ...



Quelle freebox et dégroupé ou non?


----------



## Audacy (13 Mars 2008)

Freebox non dégroupé & freebox HD (v5)


----------



## patple (13 Mars 2008)

Audacy a dit:


> Freebox non dégroupé & freebox HD (v5)



Freebox HD OK mais je ne sais pas quelles sont les fonctionnalités wifi et routeur en non dégroupé et même si le fait d'être ou non dégroupé change quelque chose.
Essaye d'aller sur "mon compte" sur Free et si la page interface est la même, tu vas en bas à droite dans "fonctionnalités optionnelles de la freebox". Là tu actives wifi et routeur (si besoin) et tu choisis ta clé WPA (si tu la laisses générer par Free, tu risques de rencontrer des problèmes) et ton nom de réseau. 
Je ne comprends pas tes problèmes d'adresses IP. Celle-ci est fixée par Free.
Il faudrait aussi virer de ton trousseau tout ce qui concerne tes comptes pop.free ou autre et recréer tes compte sur ton ou tes clients mail.
Bref, normalement, tu n'as pas besoin de bidouiller quoique ce soit pour te créer un réseau wifi mais simplement de suivre les instructions données par les différents assistants.
J'ai remarqué depuis longtemps sur les forums que des quantités de problèmes sont créés parce que chacun veut en faire trop alors qu'avec Mac tout est simple.


----------

